# How many does are you kidding out 2010??



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So, I'm looking at my kidding schedule and boy am I going to kid out a lot of does compared to last year. Got me to wondering how many everyone else is going to kid out.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I only have 2 does.....more soon hopefully!! :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I am hoping my two alpines will kid on April (may at the latest if this breeding took) and then I plan on breeding my other two does if I can find a suitable buck for what I want (which I haven't actually decided whether I wanna go with milk or meat with those two yet...)

I only hope that more live than I have had so far. I feel like a lousy goat farmer, since I have had three die (that is including the premature twins) since getting goats last May.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Two--- My nigerian Daisy in March and my lamancha Nellie in June. Can't wait! :dance:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Im looking at about 24 or so- I have 12 due now and rest in April and on ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:thumb: 8. a big leap from last years, 3. 

Narcissus - 26 days until kids
Ruby- May
Rose- Jan 29 (biotracking not confirmed yet) but she looks pretty big
Chevelle- march
Javeline- march
Calypso- may
Katie- may 
patoink- havent bred her yet....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

14 bred and one more planned for a Fall kidding. I have freshened more and less. Can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

3 as usual....the first and last time I had 4 to kid was in 2008

Bailey is a FF pygmy/nigi due on 2/23
Binkey is a 4th F nigi due 3/1
Angel is a 3rd F pygmy/nigi due on 3/23


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Binkey is already a 4th freshioner wow time flies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> Binkey is already a 4th freshioner wow time flies


It sure does...this will be her 3rd with me and her record so far has been 4 does and 1 buck.....her FF was with 1 doe and 1 buck with her previous owner. Chief is sire of these kids and since he sired 8 kids this year with 4 does...2 of those kids were bucks, lets hope that he and Binkey give me girls in March :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Two, this will be my first year having goats kid and I've still got a long time to wait, one's due in April,the other in May


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

4 for me. all in feb


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Pickles, Dancer, Tilly, Goldie all due the week of May 10, 2010. I am planning on buying one more doe for a fall kidding.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Mine's rough--between 6-10 or more. I have two right now that I am not sure of; I thought they had settled, but I am worried that they miscarried. No udder development so far but no heats either! We'll see when the due date rolls around. Could just be singles. And I have several younger does that will be bred later in the year for autumn babies. 

Angie


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Mine won't be kidding, but I'd love to have them bred by this coming winter  So, just 2. 

Liz, what's Teddy x Angel's male/female ratio record? I'm hoping they produce a buckling, I'd love to have one


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Not too many this year...16 for spring and possibly 5 for fall kiddings.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

If all goes well and I get everyone bred, 9.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I will have 6 is they all are bred. Two of them keep coming into heat but think they might be bred now. 

Celia FB nigerian- Feb. 2010
Squeak FB Nigerian- Feb. 2010
Blue nubian/boer cross-April 2010
Dandy FB Nigerian-march/April 2010
Twilight FB nigerian- March/April 2010


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just have 2 this year that is hopefully all we need to get 4 kids for my nieces to show in the fair. Maybe I will think about getting one more for next years kids just so I have some extra to choose from or if I have a doe or 2 that decide to just have one kid.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh wow- I had to go and count and Im sorry I did! :shocked: LOTS of kiddos here this year.... Im in the 30-40 range :crazy:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Every last one of mine will kid at least once this year so that is 21 does.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

This is going to sound soo bad but :doh: ....I wish I knew! lol Billy :angelgoat: decided to jump the fence everyday for like a week.....uh oh. Hopefully we have just the two we wanted bred ya never know!


----------

